
A 12-mile-wide body of water lies beneath a Mars ice cap - zonotope
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2018/07/25/a-12-mile-wide-body-of-water-lies-beneath-the-ice-cap-of-mars/
======
sephlietz
Larger discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17609327](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17609327).

------
Theodores
Well, we have had Fiji Water, I look forward to being able to buy bottles of
pure Martian water, cosmically chilled and naturally free from plastics and
flourides.

~~~
beobab
And all the Doctor Who fans screamed "noooooooooo"! ;)

